# forum upgrade to Xenforo 2.2



## mkellogg

Hi everybody, I will be doing an upgrade of the forums to the next major version, Xenforo 2.2, starting at 5pm Eastern today. Expect to see some changes! Nothing major, don't worry.

After the upgrade, I need to make quite a few manual changes and I'm sure there will be problems. Let me know here if you notice that something has gone wrong.

EDIT: Upgrade complete! Please let me know if anything is not working correctly or looks wrong.  Currently, I know that Previous | Next is missing from the thread view.


----------



## swift

So far so good, Mike! Congratulations!

The editor does look different, but nothing too drastic.

Oh, well… Maybe one minor thing. Searching for all content by X doesn’t give the most recent posts, but shows stuff from 2009 or earlier.


----------



## mkellogg

swift said:


> The editor does look different, but nothing too drastic.


Yes, they styled it a bit better. I need to change the editor buttons back to what they were before, not that I remember very well.

Rebuilding the search engine now. It won't show everything for a few hours.


----------



## swift

There seems to be a formatting bug with tables. Check out this example: We “Top Gun” him.

I just sent you another formatting issue via PM.


----------



## swift

This is a test for the table issue:


*gun* _n_(handgun) (_genérico_)arma _nf_She put the gun in its holster.Puso el arma en su funda.*gun* _n_(rifle)rifle _nm_fusil _nm_It was a long-barrelled gun.Era un rifle de cañón largo



Apparently, copying and pasting formatted text is not the culprit. Hmm...

Let me try inserting a table from scratch:


NameDate of BirthCountry of OriginAlba Díaz1/10/1985SpainJane Fable12/5/1976United States



So it seems that post could be a one-off. 🤔


----------



## Peterdg

Hi Swift and Mike,

The problem with the table that you linked to is due to the fact that the [TABLE] ... [/TABLE] BCC code is missing in that post (I don't know why).


----------



## swift

The post was published at 3 PM CST, which is exactly the time the upgrade began. Perhaps the message was submitted within a split second before the upgrade started and something was broken.


----------



## Peterdg

While looking at the above problem, I also saw that the "preview" button works differently than before. Before the update, when you pressed the "preview" button, you got your original edit window and below a preview how it would look. Now you only get the preview and it looks like the preview toggles between a preview and an edit window.


----------



## mkellogg

swift said:


> We “Top Gun” him.


That table is strange. It doesn't have the [ TABLE ] BBcode around it, which makes it not work. Do you find more examples like that one?


----------



## swift

Peterdg said:


> Now you only get the preview and it looks like the preview toggles between a preview and an edit window.


It actually locks the editor!  Cool! 


mkellogg said:


> Do you find more examples like that one?


I’m browsing all the forums to find other examples!  So far, no additional instances found!


----------



## mkellogg

swift said:


> I’m browsing all the forums to find other examples!


It is the "valign" attribute that seems to be causing the problem. I think it was pasted from somewhere else. I'll find a fix for that later.


----------



## mkellogg

mkellogg said:


> It is the "valign" attribute that seems to be causing the problem


I think I've fixed it.


swift said:


> We “Top Gun” him


----------



## swift

Great job! Thanks, Mike!


----------



## JClaudeK

Hi Mike,
Since the upgrade, it's impossible for me to copy and paste the answers of other members with the link to the anwser.

For example:


swift said:


> Great job! Thanks, Mike!


it's impossible to copy this ↑ (the "link-arrow" doesn't  apear when I want to copy).


----------



## bearded

Hello
Since an upgrade is being made, would it not be possible to add the icon for 'Draft (save draft/delete draft)' also to the toolbar of the Conversations? It would be a very useful feature.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded said:


> Hello
> Since an upgrade is being made, would it not be possible to add the icon for 'Draft (save draft/delete draft)' also to the toolbar of the Conversations? It would be a very useful feature.


It's already there, you just need to click the "more option/3 vertical dots" button


----------



## swift

bearded said:


> Hello
> Since an upgrade is being made, would it not be possible to add the icon for 'Draft (save draft/delete draft)' also to the toolbar of the Conversations? It would be a very useful feature.


Are you using a mobile device, Mr Bearded? I can see the Draft icon on my laptop:


----------



## mkellogg

JClaudeK said:


> Hi Mike,
> Since the upgrade, it's impossible for me to copy and paste the answers of other members with the link to the anwser.
> 
> For example:
> 
> it's impossible to copy this ↑ (the "link-arrow" doesn't  apear when I want to copy).


Hi, JClaude. Seems like Xenforo designed it that way so that you don't quote a quote. From what I read, disallowing nested quotes like this is not a new feature.


----------



## bearded

@swift
Sure it's here in the threads, Mr. Swift.  But it does not appear in the PMs ('conversations').  Would it be possible to add it there, too?
When I compose a private-conversation text, it would be convenient to have e.g. 'save draft' while I abandon the conversation for a moment in order to look up a word in a dictionary - and thus make sure that what I have written so far will not disappear...

I'm using a normal computer with Windows 10.



Paulfromitaly said:


> you just need to click the "more option/3 vertical dots" button


No, sorry, other icons will appear but not the 'draft' button.


----------



## mkellogg

bearded said:


> would it not be possible to add the icon for 'Draft (save draft/delete draft)' also to the toolbar of the Conversations?


Hi, Bearded. If your browser window is the same width, you should see the same buttons in conversations as in threads, and the Drafts button should be there. If not, test in another web browser and maybe clear the cache of your current browser.


----------



## JClaudeK

Before the upgrade, I had no problem to quote from others (this is very useful, especillay when you want to quote something from an other thread!) , but now, I can't copy posts from others any more.

Now, before posting an anwser (in the same thread), your post quoted looks like that (no arrow).
 (Sorry, I can't reduce the attached document )


----------



## swift

Salut, @JClaudeK !

I think the quote looks that way only while you’re still working in the editor box. Once you post your message, the arrow does appear.


----------



## mkellogg

bearded said:


> No, sorry, other icons will appear but not the 'draft' button.


Please click the right-most three dots and take a screenshot so I can see what you are seeing.


----------



## JClaudeK

swift said:


> Once you post your message, the arrow does appear.


Yes, it does.
But before, copied  (with the 'answer' button) posts had the arrow even  when they still were in the editor box.


----------



## JClaudeK

swift said:


> the quote looks that way only while you’re still working in the editor box.


"no arrow while being in the editor box": That's perhaps why I can't copy them afterwards.




Here ↓ a (unfortunately unreduced) copy before I send my answer


----------



## swift

JClaudeK said:


> Yes, it does.
> But before, copied  (with the 'answer' button) posts had the arrow even  when they still were in the editor box.


I’m not sure why that is an issue. 


JClaudeK said:


> That's perhaps why I can't copy them afterwards.


Yeah, I think I’m not following. Could you explain what you are trying to do, step by step?


----------



## bearded

Mr. Kellogg, I'm very grateful to you!  I was mistakingly clicking the wrong three dots, i.e. not the right-most  ones.
I apologize for bothering you.
Have a nice Easter day.


----------



## JClaudeK

swift said:


> I’m not sure why that is an issue.





JClaudeK said:


> That's perhaps why I can't copy them afterwards.


Just an assumption ......


----------



## mkellogg

bearded said:


> I was mistakingly clicking the wrong three dots, i.e. not the right-most ones.


No problem! The multiple groups of three dots is confusing. I might try to consolidate them into one group later.


----------



## JClaudeK

mkellogg said:


> The multiple groups of three dots is confusing


..... and not very practical, if I may say it. 



swift said:


> Yeah, I think I’m not following. Could you explain what you are trying to do, step by step?


Sorry for my bad English.

I just realized that now, when I want to quote a message from someone else, let's say this one


swift said:


> Once you post your message, the arrow does appear.


I have to use the "quote" button (two steps), whereas before, it was possible to copy and paste somebody's message (a very quick operation!).
Well, I have to get used to it.


----------



## JClaudeK

A friend tells me that he still can copy and paste quotes. Why can't I?


----------



## swift

I’m not sure about what you mean by “copy and paste quotes.”


----------



## JClaudeK

swift said:


> I’m not sure about what you mean by “copy and paste quotes.”


Sorry, I don't know how to explain.


----------



## bwac14

Is there a list of everything that has changed in this update?


----------



## mkellogg

bwac14 said:


> Is there a list of everything that has changed in this update?


Yes, on Xenforo's website, you can find the new features for "xenforo 2.2". Most of the new features are just options that won't change anything here unless we choose to use them. I guess one nice one is the Progressive Web App for Android users, which is basically a more app-like experience.


----------



## bearded

I noticed that the three dots (for the 'save draft' feature) are missing in the editing area, if I'm not mistaken.  When you wish to edit a post of yours and you add a sentence, then in the middle of it you need to have a look at a dictionary, everything you have added so far disappears altogether and you have to write it anew from the start...


----------



## Gommik

When I open a page, or change thread, etc, instead of the image profile it appears, for a second, a huge font with the name of the account-holder. So if I close this page and reopen it, instead of my image I see for a while, GOM... And similar for the others members. It' s possible is a problem of my pc or line, maybe it's slow. To me is the only chance I've noticed, but I'm not regular reader.


----------



## Edinburgher

Gommik said:


> It' s possible is a problem of my pc or line, maybe it's slow.


I've noticed this too from time to time, but it has always been like this; it's not a feature of the upgrade.  It's related to how long it takes the picture ("avatar") to load.


----------



## Edinburgher

It's good to see the "Previous" and "Next" buttons back.  Am I imagining things or have they reversed their significance?

Or perhaps they've only reversed their positions.  I typically browse a forum (usually "English Only") by beginning at the most recent thread, and then repeatedly jumping to the nextmost recent one.  To do this, I now have to click the "previous" button.  I could have sworn that, before the upgrade, I always pressed the "next" button for this.  I could be mistaken, but what I am sure of is that the button I pressed was to the right of the other one, and now I have to press the one on the left.

It's no big deal, and it's arguably "more correct" now, it's just that it's always a bit disconcerting when behaviour changes unexpectedly from the way it's "always" been.


----------



## elroy

I find the clock icon that shows former user names utterly useless.  Too bad that bandwidth (or whatever) wasn’t used to add numbers to conversations!!


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

After inserting a quote from a website, I wasn't able to add text to my post anywhere outside of the quote box.  You'll see that I had to split the post in two.  I think it's a bug in the new version, Mike.

Also, could you make it possible to quote or reply to others when editing your post?  I find the lack of this feature a glaring omission

Thank you for your hard work.  I like the new look!


----------



## Bevj

I have found this too.
The post sends itself automatically before you have finished.


----------



## mkellogg

bearded said:


> three dots (for the 'save draft' feature) are missing in the editing area


I see. That is the way Xenforo designed it. I can understand how it would be complicated for them to get that button to work for edits, but that doesn't help you! Nothing I can really do about this one or other editor issues unfortunately.



Gommik said:


> for a second, a huge font with the name of the account-holder


I see that, too, and I think it is worse than before. I'll look into it.



Edinburgher said:


> have they reversed their significance?
> 
> Or perhaps they've only reversed their positions.


I don't know! I remember that there was some debate when we first got those buttons. Does Previous mean the previous one in the list or in time? I have no idea if they changed which one is which, but I believe you when you say that they are switched!



elroy said:


> the clock icon that shows former user names utterly useless


Well, it might be helpful if somebody has their username changed and you are wondering who they used to be. I haven't seen it yet. I may change my mind when I do run across it.



Reina de la Aldea said:


> I wasn't able to add text to my post anywhere outside of the quote box.


I've had this problem myself. I removed my quote hit return a few times to add some spacing and then put the quote in the middle. That did the job. Again, there isn't much that I can do for editor issues like this.

Mike


----------



## pointvirgule

Reina de la Aldea said:


> After inserting a quote from a website, I wasn't able to add text to my post anywhere outside of the quote box.


Yes, I've had this problem too. However, I've noticed that if you click under the quote box *while it's still empty*, you'll then be able to type text under it. Odd.


----------



## Peterdg

pointvirgule said:


> Yes, I've had this problem too. However, I've noticed that if you click under the quote box *while it's still empty*, you'll then be able to type text outside of it. Odd.


There is another way. After having quoted your text, you can press the [] (next to the diskette symbol in the menu bar); this will show the BCC code and you will see that the cursor is just behind the [/QUOTE] BCC code. You can then press enter and press [] again to go back to normal mode. You can now type below your quoted box.


----------



## Peterdg

I have been playing a bit and it's even less complex.

You paste your text. You then select all the text and you press the quote icon. You now have your quote box displayed. Now you click in the quote box somewhere behind the last word of the quote and then press enter. It will not add a line inside of the quote, but it will add a line below the quoted box.

That adds another problem: how do you add something more to the quote box after having created the quote box? For that, you still need to use the [] function, where you can choose where the cursor is when you press enter.

I think this complexity is introduced by the fact that the editor now displays quoted text as if it were in preview mode. Before the upgrade, while you were editing, the quotes were displayed with the BCC code and not as a quoted box.

So, before the upgrade, if you quoted something, it looked like this in the edit box:

[QUOTE]This is a quote[/QUOTE]

Now it is displayed like this: 



> This is a quote


----------



## pointvirgule

Peterdg said:


> That adds another problem: how do you add something more to the quote box after having created the quote box?


You can use shift-enter or shift-return to add a new line inside the quote box. But this is not ideal, imo.


----------



## Peterdg

pointvirgule said:


> You can use shift-enter or shift-return to add a new line inside the quote box. But this is not ideal, imo.


I never thought of doing that. Thanks.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Wow, are you all ever clever!  Thank you very much for your suggestions for hacking around the problem.  I tried some of this out and especially like using the [] because it gives me the old flexibility of typing before, within, or after the quote.

In replying to a different thread, I noticed the BB code mode came right along with me.  I had to toggle out of it to use the features in the menu bar


----------



## elroy

mkellogg said:


> it might be helpful if somebody has their username changed and you are wondering who they used to be.


Hypothetically, yes.  But on WRF, only an infinitesimal fraction of user names ever get changed, so if it's not utterly useless here it's at best _virtually_ useless.  

Anyway, that did occur to me as the motivation behind introducing it.  But it puzzles me that that would have been considered to have been more desirable and more worth investing in than, for example,
- adding numbers to conversation messages
- increasing the editing window for conversation messages (even mods can't edit messages after 15 minutes!)
- being able to delete conversations (there is a workaround which is to leave a conversation and opt out of receiving new messages, but a "delete" button would be much more efficient!)
- being able to search conversations (the closest thing we've got is the "Filter" feature, which filters conversations by either a specific starter or a specific recipient.  This has some use, but it's quite limited and doesn't take care of the majority of our conversation searching needs). 
- allowing the "Quote" feature to transfer between threads and conversations (if I highlight a portion of a post and hit "quote," I have the option to "Insert quotes" in a thread, but that option doesn't show in a conversation, and vice versa)

Or are any of these things you can change?  That would be great.


----------



## Loob

I'm having trouble selecting a chunk of text in order to italicise or bold it. Is it only me?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Loob said:


> I'm having trouble selecting a chunk of text in order to_ italicise_ or* bold* it. Is it only me?


I have no trouble doing it, also when it's part of your quote


----------



## Loob

Thanks, Paul. It was on my Android phone that I was having particular difficulties.

The problem (if it was one) seems to have been resolved now.


----------



## bearded

The tool bar doesn't seem to be working this afternoon..


----------



## Aliph

mkellogg said:


> Please let me know if anything is not working correctly or looks wrong.


Hi and thank you for this wonderful website!
Since the update, I cannot highlight or underline what I write nor add a link. 
Everything in the toolbar stays light grey. If I click on it nothing happens.

I only use Apple mobile devices, smartphone and tablet.


----------



## pointvirgule

Bearded and Aliph: check if by any chance you're in "BB code mode" (i.e. unselect the [ ] icon),


----------



## mkellogg

Aliph said:


> I only use Apple mobile devices, smartphone and tablet.


Hi, Aliph. I see the BBcodes in your attachment, so the normal editor isn't working for you. I searched Xenforo's site and one person said that force-closing Safari fixed the issue. Please try that.

Anybody else seeing this issue on Apple devices?


----------



## Peterdg

pointvirgule said:


> (i.e. unselect the [ ] icon)


In Aliph's screen shot, there is no [ ] icon.

Could it be that his screen width is not wide enough? (it doesn't look that way, but you never know). If I make my screen smaller (and not that much smaller), the [ ] icon also disappears.


----------



## mkellogg

pointvirgule said:


> unselect the [ ] icon


I saw that the [ ] icon was missing, so I hid another icon to make sure that [ ] shows. I hope that helps.  If not, then the force restarting Safari might be necessary.


----------



## Peterdg

If I make my screen smaller on my PC, it also looses the [ ] icon.


----------



## Aliph

Now I am using *Chrome on my IPad. It’s Ok.*


----------



## Aliph

Now I am back on Safari, I clicked [] the brackets and it solved the problem.


----------



## Peterdg

mkellogg said:


> I saw that the [ ] icon was missing


While we are at the [ ] icon: in the previous version, it used to be a cog wheel. Can that be changed? (I know some posts refer to the icon calling it the cog wheel icon (apparently only by me  ); those posts do not make sense anymore).


----------



## mkellogg

Aliph said:


> I clicked [] the brackets and it solved the problem


Good!



Peterdg said:


> If I make my screen smaller on my PC, it also looses the [ ] icon


I'm not sure how long it will take you to get the new button positions, maybe after closing and reopening your browser. I see it now, though.



Peterdg said:


> in the previous version, it used to be a cog wheel. Can that be changed?


Not easily, and I think this might be a better icon for what it is.


----------



## pointvirgule

Peterdg said:


> In Aliph's screen shot, there is no [ ] icon.


I believe it was hiding under the three dots on the right. But it appears that Mike changed that behavior as we were speaking (see post 61).
If you make your window smaller, do you see the [ ] now?


----------



## Peterdg

mkellogg said:


> I'm not sure how long it will take you to get the new button positions, maybe after closing and reopening your browser. I see it now, though.


If I maximize my window again, the icons reappear; no need to close the browser. (Chrome on W10)



pointvirgule said:


> If you make your window smaller, do you see the [ ] now?


No. It still disappears.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

The quote function behaves so unpredictably in my experience that I've resorted to using the BB code exclusively to quote.  I was putting up a fight with the quote box trying to get the text to stay inside the box while I was deleting empty lines (lines of text kept jumping outside the box )  It was a relief to get back to the BB code basics, which I can manage.  I don't expect there's anything you can do about this, Mike.  The programmers and testers of this product dropped the ball.  I just wanted to mention my "fix" here so others may benefit from my experience (you're not alone!).


----------



## elroy

Is the "Jump to New" button gone?


----------



## bearded

Aliph said:


> I clicked [] the brackets and it solved the problem


That works with me, too. Thanks for your suggestion, Mike.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

elroy said:


> Is the "Jump to New" button gone?


Forgive my ignorance, Elias.  What is the "Jump to New" button?


----------



## TheCrociato91

elroy said:


> Is the "Jump to New" button gone?


I still see it, at least on PC.





Edit: it seems to have disappeared from the mobile version, though.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Hmm, I don't see it on my PC with Chrome


----------



## Aliph

TheCrociato91 said:


> I still see it, at least on PC.
> 
> View attachment 55810
> 
> Edit: it seems to have disappeared from the mobile version, though.


Never saw this feature on my mobile devices!


----------



## swift

I can see it on my laptop (Chrome Version 89.0.4389.114), but not on my iPhone.




Oh, I see it now! You need to switch to landscape view in order to see it!


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

I'm using the same version of Chrome as you, @swift.  How peculiar that you should have the Jump to New button whereas I don't.  I want my $15 back 


> Oh, I see it now! You need to switch to landscape view in order to see it!


Clever you! 

A little while later:  Presto!  The "Jump to New" button has appeared.  Not going to look this gift horse in the mouth


----------



## Aliph

Jump to New
The button appeared miraculously on my mobile devices. It’s only working on recent threads launched in the last 24 hours. Good feature.


----------



## Şafak

Allah, Allah, check out these profile banners. They are so meaningless.   
I have just uploaded one.


----------



## swift

Very madrileña of you! 😝 I put one up too! 🙃


----------



## Loob

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Allah, Allah, check out these profile banners. They are so meaningless.
> I have just uploaded one.





swift said:


> Very madrileña of you! 😝 I put one up too! 🙃


Pretty!


----------



## Şafak

I wonder how soon the feature will *BE *removed. 

PS. Fixed


----------



## mkellogg

Jennifer Weiss said:


> I wonder how soon the feature will removed.


Haha. Let's see. It is another way for people to spam us and that could add to the moderaters' load, but I'm trying to keep an open mind. We might restrict it to only Senior Members. I also need to find a way to make the pop-up text visible still when the image has a white or gray background color. I'm not sure it is even possible.


----------



## Şafak

mkellogg said:


> Haha. Let's see. It is another way for people to spam us and that could add to the moderaters' load, but I'm trying to keep an open mind. We might restrict it to only Senior Members. I also need to find a way to make the pop-up text visible still when the image has a white or gray background color. I'm not sure it is even possible.


Yes, it does look scuffed 😁😁


----------



## swift

Since the upgrade, deleted threads are still visible to regular members if you click on the thread titles. Previously, clicking on the thread title only showed the reason for deletion and nothing else. Now, the entire thread is visible.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Oops!


----------



## mkellogg

swift said:


> deleted threads are still visible to regular members if you click on the thread titles


Thanks. I think it is fixed now.


----------



## swift

Yup. It’s been fixed!


----------



## 2PieRad

*Bold and underline work, but italics doesn't work for me either. 😿 (Windows 10, Firefox)

EDIT: apparently, the text is italicized when I publish the post but not when I'm writing it. 🤷‍♂️ *


----------



## elroy

But your post is italicized!


----------



## 2PieRad

*So weird. I'm writing with all three selected, but the text is not italicized.


*


----------



## amikama

*So weird.* Maybe because your interface language is Chinese?

It appears as italicized to me...




...but when I change the interface language to Traditional or Simplified Chinese, it's not italicized:


----------



## 2PieRad

*Yup. The interface language seems to be the cause the issue. My time stamps are still 12 hours off when it's set in Chinese.*


----------



## mkellogg

amikama said:


> *So weird.* Maybe because your interface language is Chinese?



I see what is going on and will investigate. Chinese characters are not supposed to show in Italics, but Xenforo says not to italicize anything if the language code is set to ZH, as it is in the Chinese interface.

Also, unrelated to XF 2.2, I changed the default editing time for conversation messages to 24 hours. Hopefully, it does not cause any problems!


----------



## 2PieRad

Thanks. And time stamps seem to be correct now.


----------



## mkellogg

Erebos12345 said:


> Thanks. And time stamps seem to be correct now.


I suspected that they mistranslated AM and PM, so I just switched it to 24h time. I have no idea what is correct for Chinese. If you do and want to help me correctly configure something different, send me a private message.


----------

